# Temp positions, part time, or at home



## jk (Jan 10, 2008)

Just in general, are there ever part time positions, or temp positions, or at home positions available to a beginner coder/biller?  Thanks.


----------



## m.j.kummer (Mar 6, 2008)

*Late answer*

There are some but it is not common.  The expectation for a home based coder is much higher than that normally found in an office setting.  There is typically more testing done prior to consideration of employment, and then the expectation is so high that it is difficult for an experienced coder to meet the productivity expectation.  I have found that most remote coders code using a brief narrative description or by the assessment and plan.  This is not the proper way to code.  The entire document should be assessed prior to assigning codes to the service.


----------

